# Fort Davis Cyclefest. Anybody going?



## bigV (Oct 22, 2012)

Anybody out there familiar with this event? It looks like it could be really fantastic in a painful sort of way...It's an "easy" 10hr drive from Houston.


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

I did that event in 2008 and I thought it was pretty nice and scenic. I did sign up for the dinner after the ride, which at that time was spaghetti. There is limited places to eat in Fort Davis, but enough to get you by, for the few days your going to be there. It gets cool in the morning because you are up so high, but I dressed like I do around here in Katy as it warms up pretty fast. You'll see a lot of riders stopped in the first 10 miles, shedding jackets and tights. Anyhow it was fun and we registered early so we could stay at Prude Ranch. We left a few days early and went down to Big Bend, which is a pretty nice stop. A little out of the way, but I thought it was worth it. Have fun.


----------



## bigV (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks for the info George M. It looks like if I won't know if I can do the event until the last minute (work is interfering with my life).

v


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

bigV said:


> Thanks for the info George M. It looks like if I won't know if I can do the event until the last minute (work is interfering with my life).
> 
> v


Too bad, it is a nice ride. I know what you mean about the work.


----------



## skinewmexico (Apr 19, 2010)

Great ride. Really fun, until you hit Bear Mountain. No dinner this year, but I think Big Bend Brewery is supposed to have a few kegs at the finish.

More restaurants in Marfa, and you can always run out and see the Marfa Lights.


----------



## Guerciotti (Nov 11, 2014)

How was the ride, I did that ride twice as a Junior when I was in High School. Rode with the racers and finished by 1 pm every year. We did the race up the observatory from the parking lot to the top, 7:23 minutes.

As I remember there are 3 or 4 climbs with the one before lunch being the hardest. The others were hard but not as steep.


----------

